# Fried Rib Eye Steaks!!!



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2006)

WOW!!  Goes to show everything tastes better fried!!  Next time take some pic's!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2006)

can't wait to see those pics...you are a sick, brilliant man.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds yummy :P 
I am still waiting for pics


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2006)

Corn, no pics = no cook! Show us the money!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2006)

What Nick and John said 8)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 27, 2006)

We used to deep fry meat cubes in oil...fondu!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 27, 2006)

WTG Corndog. Hear rumors about a place over in Big D which bread and batter up them ribeyes and fry em up and sell to yups with Gold Visor cards for 50 bucks a pop or so. I think you on to something here.   

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Damn,those pic's look great


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay, now I believe him! Looks great Corndog! Never would have thought of that!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 28, 2006)

Am I missing something?  Those were cooked on the grill right?


----------



## Gary in VA (Sep 28, 2006)

check this link for pitchfork steaks

http://www.barbecueamerica.com/recipes. ... 9&cat=free


----------

